# Beware of Puppy Scams



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have recently heard about a woman in the San Diego/Oceanside area that is completely misrepresenting herself and claiming to have been a past president of the AMA and friends with many of the breeders on the AMA Breeder list. She knows all of the "right" things to say when it comes to raising puppies, etc. However, she is not and never has been a member of the AMA and she is not working with any of the breeders on the AMA breeder list. Her name is Michele Lyons and she will not let people come to her home, but will meet at Petco and other area businesses. She is charging $1500-$2500 for puppies. Please be aware of this.....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Tami


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

we have a few here too..its so unkind .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW I hope people aren't falling for that.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well isn't that just great? And i'm sure people are falling for it also. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yes, sadly, people are falling for it. Luckily, one person actually called someone on the AMA Breeder list to check to see if they actually do know this Michele and if they work together. That is how all of this came to light. So my advice to folks that are told by people NOT on the AMA list that they work with so and so breeder from the AMA, just call that other breeder as a reference check.


----------

